# style warriors in the uk



## mz hanan (Sep 6, 2009)

hey guys

i just wanted to know if this collection has come to the uk
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. darn i think i've missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. its a shame really coz i had my eye on tribalist lipstick i think it looks lush.

does anyone who where i can get my hands on one.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, Style warriors hit the UK awhile back. You could try checking at the MAC counters there and see if they still have it, otherwise you could try to buy it or swap for it.


----------



## mz hanan (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks i'll do that


----------



## wizzer3245 (Sep 6, 2009)

i can't remember who but i deffo know a seller is selling tribalist in the sales thread


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 6, 2009)

They're selling Tribalist at the CCO at Bicester village in Oxfordshire. I saw it last Saturday.

I doubt very much you'll find it in stores/counters now. Last time I saw SW was when I went for my Colour Craft stuff and they just had about 6 pieces left from their stock in a random jar, that was in the Carnaby St Pro store in London.


----------



## amber_j (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought Tribalist at the CCO in Portsmouth about 3 weeks ago. You could also try there if you can't find it at Bicester.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 10, 2009)

does anyone know where i could get the lustre drops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kazzii-Loves-MA* 

 
_does anyone know where i could get the lustre drops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?_

 
They're long gone. Maybelline do a very similar product though so check that out.


----------

